# For TERRYO.. again...



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 2, 2012)

In my never-ending quest to be a Photo-grabber >>>

A tiny yellow flower -







Look!.. a green thing on the flower -






It's a HOPPER!!!!!



















Phew.. that one 'bout wore me out!


----------



## Zamric (Jun 2, 2012)

VERY IMPRESIVE!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2012)

He is actually a very pretty little bug.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice pictures..


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 2, 2012)

You always take the best photos!


----------



## terryo (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh boy! You did it again! I love your little buggy pictures.


----------

